# Solved: Dos-based program won't print



## MelVen (Aug 12, 2009)

At work, we use an MS Dos-based program, called Microbay, for our inventory control system. I have moved a printer from one computer that was on the network to my computer (the other died). On the other computer, the printer (which was/is connected to LPT1) worked just fine in the program for reports and invoices. However, when I connected it to mine, it does not. The printer is installed correctly and will print from any Windows-based program. What can I do to make it work for my dos-based program? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MelVen (Aug 12, 2009)

I removed the printer software and reinstalled and it works fine now. Issue resolved.


----------

